# Northumberland advice



## 105874 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi,

We have decided to take our new Laika to Northumberland for the Whitsun bank holiday week. We have not been to the area before, so wondered if anyone had any good site recommendations? 

The rough plan is to travel up to Kielder water for couple a days move to Berwick-upon-Tweed for a couple of nights (we have already booked the CC site here so as we can take the train to Edinbrugh), then move down the coast and take in Hadrian's wall area on the way south.

We enjoy walking & cycling, so any suggestions welcomed.

Cheers,


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.havenholidays.com/Parks/scotlandNorthumberland/haggerstoncastle/

Have you had a look here, not been for a few years but remember we had some good deals at this site and very handy on your route.

Bob


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

*Northumberland*

You must go to Lindisfarne, you can spend a full day on the island if the tide times are in your favour. The causeway to the island gets covered by the sea. If you find you get stuck on the island by the sea I have seen MHs camped overnight in the dunes but you could get an early rise by a resident. You can wild camp in the main land carpark at the end of the causeway. Also you must come down the coast road to Seahouses and go out on a ferry to the Farne Islands also a day in Alnwick and visit the castle, lovely market town. Can not recomend any campsites as we have always wild camped in the area.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The Camping Club have got a site near to Dunstanburgh, Dunstan Hill. The Caravan Club site at Berwick has pleasant views, I am sure that you will like it.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Go to Bamborough and walk on the finest beach in the world, just below the castle.


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

The Camping & Caravanning Club have a site at Beadnell Bay about a couple of miles from Seahouses. It is right on the sea front, very quiet and pretty place. Good fish shop over the road! Very important. 

It only takes tents and motorhomes, no caravans. No electric hook-ups but does have showers and toilets.

Pammy


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*northumberland*

hi dibs just come back from c.c site at Berwick brilliant you could try the site as previouly mentioned at Haggerston castle we are going there next weekend for £1 for three nights with 2 of our grandchildren it is ok plus the price is right good luck enjoy JAKS :lol: :lol:


----------



## buellster (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Dibs, I have lived here for years, my adavice is , turn off the A1 onto the A68, go nt. just north of Castleside turn left and have a look at the Derwent res. and Blanchland, then its about 12 miles to Hexham, the roman wall is just north look at Steel Rigg, Travel north again on the A68 off for Rothbury, [camp sites in town}, Simonside hills, Cragside worth seeing. Travel out onto the A697 north again to Powburn, good site a Bremishsh left at the roadworks just north of Powburn. Up to Wooler {sites again} check out Ford + Etal Villages. Then over to Berwick down the coast to Holy Isle, Seahouses, Craster, Alnmouth and back inland to Alnwick. If you req. any further info on the area just ask regards Paul


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Most important advice anyone will give you......
park at Seaton Sluice, and go to the little fish and chip shop, you might have to queue for 1/2 hour but ho my is it worth it...........

Best cod and chips anywhere,..........! and very large portions...


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

If you take Buellsters advice, PM me, and I will give you a great wild camping spot near Castleside.

Charlie


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Much good advice from the previous posts. I can recommend the CC site at Powburn. Careful if you go to Alnwick. The main road that goes through the centre leads to an old wall with a Gate - it has limited height. I came face to face with it when I was towing a caravan and I seem to recall we had about 6" to spare.

If you're into walking visit Woolmer and take a hike up Humbleton Hill. Peace, quite and splendid views.

Don't miss Alnwick Castle and Gardens. The castle is the one featured in Harry Potter - whooopppeee do - and the gardens are great.

Colin


----------



## 105874 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just a quick thank you to everyone for all your advise. We had a great week in Northumbria and will certainly head back for another visit. Highlights included:

- 'Wild' camping near Holy Island
- Viking re-enactment at Lindesfarne
- Day trip to Edinbrugh by train from Berwick
- Bambrough Castle area
- Boat trip to the Farne Islands
- A couple of days along Hadrian's wall.

Cheers


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

In Alnwick if you turn just before the arch there is a car park with reserved motor home bays. (and very threatening signs if anyone else uses them)
I think that they are in the Greenwell road car park but a phone call to the town council might be a good idea.


----------



## 106661 (Aug 24, 2007)

Too late for your trip, but for anyone else reading the thread in the future, there's a lovely C&CC site at Bellingham Brown Rigg details here, which is about 50 mins NW of Newcastle, heading towards Kielder, in beautiful countryside. As with most C&CC sites it's got spot on facilities inc motorhome service point etc, really friendly staff and the local village with various pubs and so on is only 15 mins walk away. Highly recommend it.

Graeme


----------

